# The time has come!



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 19, 2011)

Now that my studio Bushmen's Nek is nearly $600 in maintenance and only 11 in TPUs, it's time to dump it.  Any suggestions on the best way to do so?  I paid very little for it and would be happy to return it to the resort if they would accept it, but on the other hand wouldn't mind trying to get some $$ for it if it would be possible.

I previously owned a Drakensberg Sun and sold it pre-ecomonic-bust thru the management company which was a relatively painless process but with times being different, I'm not sure what to expect with BN's First Resorts management company.

Thanks for sharing experiences, providing advice, etc!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm feeling the same way about my Lowveld Lodge. I have to cut something and it doesn't trade through II or SFX, I have to many weeks to keep track of and not enough money to travel all the time. I've got 2 weeks deposited, one with Trading Places and one with Platinum Interchange right now.
Liz


----------



## Dori (Feb 19, 2011)

Liz, I was feeling the same about our Lowveld week until it jumped from 18 to 26! Now I am seeing what I used to see. I think we'll hang on to it a while longer.

Dori


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 19, 2011)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Now that my studio Bushmen's Nek is nearly $600 in maintenance and only 11 in TPUs, it's time to dump it.  Any suggestions on the best way to do so?  I paid very little for it and would be happy to return it to the resort if they would accept it, but on the other hand wouldn't mind trying to get some $$ for it if it would be possible.
> 
> I previously owned a Drakensberg Sun and sold it pre-ecomonic-bust thru the management company which was a relatively painless process but with times being different, I'm not sure what to expect with BN's First Resorts management company.
> 
> Thanks for sharing experiences, providing advice, etc!



BJB,
I have no good suggestions for you, unfortunately.  I have a Durban Sands and tried a few SA resellers and was told there is currently no demand for them.  I have absolutely no hope or objective to get any $$ for them--I just want out.  I was also told the resort won't take them back.  And, I've heard of at least one resort who is refusing transfers except to SA residents.

I'm actually hoping First Resorts will eventually come around with a new opportunity or an option to get out--as that has been a common theme from what I understand.  

Frankly, this is when it's tempting to 'walk away' as much as I'd prefer to resolve it on my own.


----------



## Pro (Mar 6, 2011)

I feel the same way as the original poster.  If anyone has any ideas on how I can get rid of it, please let me know.  Anyone know if First Resorts will take it back?

Joe P.


----------

